# new m3



## A4_rider (Sep 22, 2002)

hi guys, i drive an a4. my sister is going to get an smg m3. whats the price range on that?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bmwusa.com


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

A4_rider said:


> *hi guys, i drive an a4. my sister is going to get an smg m3. whats the price range on that? *


What price range? The SMG option for 2003 is $2400.

The base price is $46,500 
+ destination $695
+ gas guzzler $1000

+ any other options you may want... like Nav, power seats, leather, harmon kardon, metallic paint, etc.

A fairly nicely loaded 2003 M3 with SMG transmission will end up to be around $55K-57K. Unless you want a stripped M3 with nothing in the car but SMG, then simply add up the numbers above.


----------



## m3fan8ic (Sep 27, 2002)

A4_rider said:


> *hi guys, i drive an a4. my sister is going to get an smg m3. whats the price range on that? *


Hey I have one for sale checkout "classified"


----------



## Impulss (Sep 5, 2002)

Here is a 2002 M3 with basically all the options possible... good luck!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=146564#post146564


----------

